# NS purchases F-Units



## battalion51 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think this ever made it up on these boards, if it did I apologize. It looks like NS is joining the majority of the Class I's and having a fleet of Engines specifically for its Office Car trains. When Rail Cruise America was sold off it looks like NS picked up the 4 F-Units (an F-9 ABBA set). There are some pictures of the units in transit to Altoona for overhaul and painting, they can be found here. Among the Class I's with Office car power previous to NS, CSX (4 F-40's), KCS (F-9's), UP (E-9's, the Challenger, and a DD40AX), and I believe CN has something (can't remember what though). Makes me wonder if Matt Rose and the boys at BNSF might pick up something down the road, but who knows.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 27, 2006)

Sweet!


----------

